# Looking for SUB in HAGERSTOWN area.



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking for a sub to handle a large shopping center just outside of Hagerstown, approximately 7 miles west. 

Property is a newly constructed shopping center, approximately 15 acres, located off Rt 11 at Rt 81. Riverside Market Place.

Pays $75-$120/hr per truck
$125 per skid steer/loader (stacking)

Salt is applied as needed.

Need coverage as soon as possible. If your interested give me a call.
Rob
443-220-5745


----------



## triadpm (Sep 26, 2009)

Thats good money for out there. Wish I were closer.


----------



## askarvelis (Dec 11, 2011)

I am in Mechanicsville, VA just 30min south of Fredricksburg, VA and I am willing to travel. I have a 09 F250 diesel with a 7.5 Meyers EZ Mount and a Meyers tailgate spreader. Call me at 804-874-1430. I am insured. I am putting a 9 ft plow on a 07 F450 soon.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

askarvelis;1375724 said:


> I am in Mechanicsville, VA just 30min south of Fredricksburg, VA and I am willing to travel. I have a 09 F250 diesel with a 7.5 Meyers EZ Mount and a Meyers tailgate spreader. Call me at 804-874-1430. I am insured. I am putting a 9 ft plow on a 07 F450 soon.


That's a long way to drive in bad weather just to maintain one shopping center.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm 15 minutes from there. I wouldn't want to drive that far in bad weather.


----------



## askarvelis (Dec 11, 2011)

I understand your concern...we dont get snow here alot so I fiquired if you got a storm and we did not then I could come up there and plow. I know next week they are watching a storm from dc to nyc. It fills my time in, i dont mind the drive, i have a friend in hagerstown i could stay with, it makes us both money. I have a landscape business as well. Just trying to be productive this winter season. Feel free to call me 804-874-1430.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like you could handle it. Good luck if you do take it on.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

no snow to worry about in hagerstown this year


----------

